
The Haarp Project Explained Simply - wolframio
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/the-haarp-project-explained-simply/
======
xvector
Direct link to video the article is about:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WdLV3YRMvw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WdLV3YRMvw)

Curious Droid is an incredible channel. Highly recommend checking him out if
you have even a mild interest in aerospace tech.

He explains things clearly and concisely and doesn't try to become a cult of
personality like many other YouTubers. Just a wealth of well-explained
interesting information.

~~~
nas
Yeah, Curious Droid is a nice channel. I really enjoyed this video on SLAM:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHONQAMV48](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHONQAMV48)

What an insane idea that was.

------
dfee
The part I worked on was monitoring the effects of the sun on satellite
communication (disruption of the ionosphere - called scintillation).

This was about a decade ago, but I used an FPGA and GNU Radio which was really
quite cool! Especially as a post-sophomore intern.

------
skykooler
I thought this was going to be about the HARP Project:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_HARP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_HARP)

------
DiseasedBadger
I love curious droid and his sweet shirts.

